# Weihnachts-style ?



## DjMG (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi all !


Wollte mal fragen, wie man denn seine Page mit
weihnachtlichen Sachen "schmücken" kann, um
somit ein winterliches Flair zu schaffen.

Ich hab schon ne Seite gefunden wo's ein Javascript für Schneeflocken gibt, und das auch halbwegs gut ausschaut, aber
welche Möglichkeiten gibts noch ? Smilies ? GIF's ?


Lg
DjMG


----------



## cameeel (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich würd über den Header (wenn du auf deiner Page einen hast gg) so ne Weihnachtsmann-Mütze über eine Ecke drüberziehen, sieht auch cool aus! 

 Sowas wie die Flocken mit js fällt mir jetzt nix ein...


----------



## danube (22. Dezember 2004)

http://gobi.gmxhome.de/snow/


----------



## One and only (22. Dezember 2004)

ich persöhnlich find die schneeflocken zu doof.. das nervt voll mit der zeit.. da doch lieber
so ne mütze  wie ich auf meiner page http://www.d-deluxe.de.ms h3h3 un so schnee über dein Logo oder ka was du hast.. zeig am besten ma deine page 

mfg chris


----------



## DjMG (22. Dezember 2004)

meine Page bzw. unsere Klassenhomepage:


http://www.akad.gym.at.tf


die trau ich mir gar nicht herzuzeigen, nachdem ich deine gesehen hab *R*E*S*P*E*C*T*


weihnachtlich ist bei meiner noch nichts gemacht, auch andere Bereiche fehlen noch - 
diese sachen werd ich in den Ferien updaten.


Lg
DjMG


----------



## One and only (23. Dezember 2004)

lol das nehm ich dann mal als kompliment an 

vielen dank  aber deine is auch cool... nur ein wneig durcheinander oder ? 

ich werd nochma nach den ferien draufschauen...

bis dahin.. viel spaß un viel erfolg beim updaten .. h3h3 ....

mfg chris


----------



## Xanderl (23. Dezember 2004)

danube hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://gobi.gmxhome.de/snow/



Hi! Wollte das auf meiner Seite einbauen. Hat auch funktioniert, aber der Schnee wird nur mit dem Explorer dargestellt, nicht aber mit Firefox Mit Firefox hängen zwei Schneeflockn links oben fest!  Muss ich da am Script was ändern? Hat noch jemand so ein Problem?


----------



## danube (23. Dezember 2004)

Bei mir funktioniert das im Firefox genauso wie im IE. Hast du vielleicht Javascript ausgeschalten?


----------



## Xanderl (24. Dezember 2004)

Hab gerade nachgesehen, bei mir ist Javasyript aktiviert! Was ja auch komisch ist, wenn ich oben auf den Link klicke, dann schneit es auch, aber wenn ich es in meine Seite einbaue, dann schneit es nur links oben an einer Stelle! Im Explorer dagegen klappts auch mit meiner Seite! Komisch!


----------

